

Google, Sync My Accounts, Please! - kirillzubovsky

If you have multiple Gmail inboxes, Google Apps, Google Calendar and Google Plus, then you know what a pain in the ars it is to manage all those separately. Let's make a statement and remind Google what users <i>actually</i> want and need to see fixed ASAP!
======
dholowiski
I agree, and please stop treating us google apps users as second class
citizens - I want Google +!

~~~
kirillzubovsky
Isn't it funny how these days we want things to work, and want 'em to be free.
I mean, I am still furious, but I am also laughing at myself for it.

~~~
tnorthcutt
Except that many Google Apps customers pay real money to Google. Granted, what
services they're paying for is likely explicitly defined and doesn't include a
clause like "immediate access to new Google products". However, there's a lot
to be said for doing nice things for your best customers. You know, the ones
willing to pay for stuff.

~~~
nr0mx
Except that this money is a drop in the ocean in Google's finances. So, when
they launch a new product it makes most business sense to support their
majority userbase first.

I feel your pain, but I can see Google's reasoning here.

